# Arnie Films!



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

What would your top 5 Arnie films be?

Debating at the mo!

1, Terminator 2
2,
3,
4,
5,


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

ardandy said:


> What would your top 5 Arnie films be?
> 
> Debating at the mo!
> 
> ...


1) Terminator 2
2) Terminator
3) True Lies
4) Total Recall
5) Commando


----------



## Iain00 (Feb 23, 2010)

1) T2
2) Commando
3) Total Recall
4) Terminator
5) Predator


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Commando at 2!?

Too cheesy for me!


----------



## Iain00 (Feb 23, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Commando at 2!?
> 
> Too cheesy for me!


Yeah I enjoy it for the laughs as much as anything it makes me smile


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

What, no Pumping Iron?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

rocky oh s**t that was'nt not him lol !! 

I do like predator & total recall !!


----------



## Iain00 (Feb 23, 2010)

thehogester said:


> What, no Pumping Iron?


Oh that's a good call:thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Conan the Barbarian!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Needs a clean said:


> Conan the Barbarian!


fogot about that one, that was good for it time !!


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Twins


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Conan the destroyer,
The Running man,
Kindergarden cop! 
True lies.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Best Arnie films:-
1) Terminator 2
2) Predator
3) Terminator
4) Commando
5) Red Heat

Worst Arnie films:-
1) Junior
2) Last Action Hero
3) Collateral Damage
4) End Of Days
5) Batman & Robin


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

GolfFanBoy said:


> Best Arnie films:-
> Worst Arnie films:-
> 1) Junior
> 2) Last Action Hero
> ...


You obvisouly havent seen Herclues in New York, one of the worst films ever let alone worst Arnie Film


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Conan the Barbarian.
Total Recall.
Terminator II.
Predator.
Commando.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Predator
Raw Deal
Conan the Barbarian/destroyer
Terminator 2
The Running Man or True Lies


No one considor 'Cactus Jack', That's quite funny.

Chris.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

ChrisJD said:


> Predator
> Raw Deal
> Conan the Barbarian/destroyer
> Terminator 2
> ...


i like Cactus Jack.

"That's my 7 shot 6 shooter". :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> i like Cactus Jack.
> 
> "That's my 7 shot 6 shooter". :lol::lol::lol:


:lol:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

His new ones out soon as well.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

1,terminator 2
2,predator
3,running man
4,red heat
5,twins


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

nick-a6 said:


> You obvisouly havent seen Herclues in New York, one of the worst films ever let alone worst Arnie Film


the bit where he fights the bear in the park and they are both toe to toe throwing punches (and i mean there bear is throwing punches lol) is absolute class :lol:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

robj20 said:


> His new ones out soon as well.


I had heard Stallone was doing a film with Arnie in and few other older 'tough' guys.
Is this the one you're meaning? if so, could be an interesting adventure.

Chris.

Saw a trailer for the new film, 'The Expendables'. Quite a cast line-up.


----------

